# diesel geek sigma 5 short shifter



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Well we're the only ones driving a 5 speed in the MKV+ so might as well post it here. I ordered up one of these short shifters today. I have the little metal bushings now, which helped a lot, but rather than invest even more money in another cast oem type weighted shifter, i decided to go all out on a full replacement.

Install and review in a few days. Pic from their website for now. The new revised unit they build is all billet (both brackets) and has 1/1000 precision tolerances on the "gliding" or friction parts. Pretty nice for what you pay, especially considering the cost of a cast unit + steel bushings.


Is anyone else running this on their car? The price looks steep but then you look at what you get for your money and its actually a pretty good value!


For anyone that doesn't know what this is. Its a short shifter that reduces side to side and front to back throws of your stick in the vw 5 speed. This piece is made in the USA 100%, made in Texas actually, and machined to very tight precision tolerances. This unit replaces the weighted shifter and plastic cable ends with billet pieces and the bushings with spherical bearings which eliminates pretty much any give in the shift linkage, giving you a stiffer shorter throw with the least amount of friction at the linkage possible.

This means 100% of the sticks effort is put into the linkage, not friction or slop. The downside is w/out the long weighted arm of an OEM type unit the shifting feels "notchier" meaning its more of a gear switcher than a gear changer. If that makes sense. On the plus side, your shifter goes to the EXACT same spot in the EXACT same way every time you put it into a gear., No more crunchy reverse, binding up, and "sticky shifter syndrome".

I use diesel geek shifters whenever they are available for my VW's. The other options are a lot cheaper but if you add $30 for bushings that don't even replace the entire stock linkage ends, well they get awful close to the price of a DG anyway.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks sweet, can't wait for the review.

I've always hated the 2nd to 3rd shift on this thing. Been looking at options to fix that. This may be it. Whats the price for it?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.dieselgeek.com/VW_Short_Shift_Kit_s/1830.htm

He has been building them for years, since I can remember. They are hands down the most complete solution to upgrading the shift linkage in our vw. They will give your car a very sporty feel though and it is not for everyone. He has this shift linkage down to an art though. With this kit there is no other upgrade you can do, as the B&M short shifter isn't for use with this. It is that good.

The only possible upgrade to this DG linkage is basically taking a hack saw to your stick, upgrading the cables? (maybe), and the stick shift base/hardware itself which is actually not bad or sloppy at all like the OEM linkage is. If you did all that the shifts would be unbearable in a daily :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

These things are hard to install... I know the DIY on their site looks easy, well its not. Watched the install on a 04 R32 and yeaahh no thanks, I have one for the 6 speed but Im gonna have someone else install it when the time comes. Adjusting this thing is the worst part and takes forever unless you get extremely lucky first time. That said good luck on the install, and take your time, and when you start to get pissed off, walk away for awhile :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I've installed them before on MK4 02m on a couple cars, and the sigma 5 on a guy's audi TT. They are very easy to install if you follow the instructions EXACTLY to the tee, step by step. Yes they're also harder to adjust than the plastic spring mechanism but once they are set up properly will never need adjustment again. 

It has taken me anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours to get this thing installed properly in the past.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> I've installed them before on MK4 02m on a couple cars, and the sigma 5 on a guy's audi TT. They are very easy to install if you follow the instructions EXACTLY to the tee, step by step. Yes they're also harder to adjust than the plastic spring mechanism but once they are set up properly will never need adjustment again.
> 
> It has taken me anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours to get this thing installed properly in the past.


At the time I dont think the diy was up. It was done with the guy at DG on the phone. It was done in 08. The product is great tho. Its like taking the wiper stalks off. Hard the first time you do it, but with practice you can pop them off in 2 secs while others struggle on them.. Still something I wont do myself, Ill pay someone else to do it.lol The sigma 6 is the one I have :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

On newer cars the splines are super tight. If the stock shifter has 100k miles on it they pop off real easy. My car is going to be a pita but I plan on using a gear puller to get it off rather than hoping I'll be strong enough and at the right angle to pop it off. I've used slide hammers as well before but you have to be really really careful with these.

As far as the cable adjustment goes, the trick is only tightening the middle allen bolt for the test runs then after it shifts correctly torque the rest down, to about a credit card's gap. He has these suggestions included in the DIY/instructions now, so I doubt people will struggle with it anymore.

It will be here in another day or two, review soon. If anyone else is ordering one, make sure you include the correct year of your car as it does affect what is included in the kit.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, definitely a pricey upgrade for what it is. but then again it does look bomber. its going to give the car a truly mechanical feel to the shifter right? just clicking into place as you change gears? i'm all about reducing the throw and tightening everything up, but i'm still not sure if i'd like the mechanical feel in my DD.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Got a nice surprise in the mail today!



omw out the door to install now, wish me luck!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Well this thing is awesome, as expected. It hasn't even broken in yet and I've got to say I love the way these shifts feel. If you've ever driven an r32 or TT, it feels a lot MORE like that than a Golf. 

The install went pretty well. I followed the instructions step by step to the dot and did not have to adjust it. The installation includes the adjustment step, if you follow it perfectly then everything works out.

A few notes:

1.) be careful when removing shift boot as the WHOLE thing pulled up on me instead of just the ring and it really hurt busting myself in the face that hard
2.) be very careful with the "home position" switch on the tranny itself. make sure to set it back to the 10 o'clock position, not further or shorter.
3.) the hardware was reversed on my side the side bracket, the billet cable end hardware. if you don't want any marks to show (like on a show car) then turn the hardware around so it looks like it does in the DIY pictures. My pictures show the nuts on the "wrong side", still works the same, just a little less show quality this orientation.
4.) even though I ordered the right model year, i ended up having some parts left over. apparently VW used the side to side bracket w/bushings in it later than 2008. no big deal didn't affect install or price so :thumbup:, i just used the included bushings anyway


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad you like it, I've had mine sitting here waiting for my return. Now that I've run out of easy stuff to install I'll probably throw that on tomorrow.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know i dont have a 5 speed... but on my 6 speed i used a forge shifter along 42dd bushings, and i must say that it doesnt feel mechanichal at all!! you can actually adjust the side to side and front/back reduction so its as sporty as YOU want it.

it was hella expensive though... but again, it doesnt feel "mechanical" or notchy. it feels very sporty and comfortable.

i reduced 40% on front to back, and about 10% on side to side...

why do i pop in here? simply because i wanted to point that as mentioned, this isnt for everyone, and that there are options out there that might be better suited for the rest of us.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i know i dont have a 5 speed... but on my 6 speed i used a forge shifter along 42dd bushings, and i must say that it doesnt feel mechanichal at all!! you can actually adjust the side to side and front/back reduction so its as sporty as YOU want it.
> 
> it was hella expensive though... but again, it doesnt feel "mechanical" or notchy. it feels very sporty and comfortable.
> 
> ...



I just realized the other day this dieselgeek is adjustable too. I didn't even notice in the pictures and there's no mention of it in the manual lol wierd. It is super short as it is though and I don't plan on messing w/it since it shifts so nice n smooth now.

The metal bushings have all broken in now and this thing is not notchy at all. After I put synchromesh in, this thing shifts smoother than OEM. It is wierd because the throw feels normal to me now but if I set it back to stock I would be crying. Great mod and I suggest anyone looking for a short shifter look no where else.

Some people describe it as "notchy" but I do not agree, nor does the designer/manufacturer of this product. Those people likely did not give it time to break in or adjust the linkage properly.

Oh yeah, this is 30% side to side and ftb, up to about 50% ftb adjustment w/this kit too. You can also easily drill a hole and make it even shorter throw. I wouldn't suggest that though since your car may not even go into gear at that point. It has plenty of adjustment as it comes for personalization or whatever u wanna call it.

If I wanted an OEM solution, I wouldn't fork out tons of money for one. I would take my dremel to the stock shift linkage arm thingy and make it "adjustable". I'm not paying $100+ for an OEM casting w/a hole milled in it, to still have to buy a side to side upgrade, to still have to buy bushing upgrade, to still have to adjust my linkage frequently....

The dieselgeek is by far the most complete solution, offering all the features of other short shifters and many dieselgeek original ideas.


----------



## Staroy (May 30, 2019)

How does it feel on daily basis? Driving in traffic etc?


----------

